# driving on a slippery road, and ends up on a ditch.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

My friend's car ended up in a ditch (oja. Is this the right English word though?) when driving on a very slippery road. How can this be expressed?

"Minun kavereni auto joutui liukkaan kelin takia ojalle." (??)

How can one react (surprised, wanting to know whether everything's fine) to the news?

"Oj kauhea! Onko kaikki hyvin? Ei vahinkoa?" (??)

What kind of advice would you give to someone who drives on such a road to avoid such a situation? Your personal advice in Finnish is welcome.


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Minun kavereni auto joutui liukkaan kelin takia ojalle." Minun kaverini ei osannut ajaa liukkaalla kelillä ja ajoi ojaan. _(Auto ei itse joudu liukkaan kelin takia mihinkään.)_
> 
> "Oi kauheaa! Onko kaikki hyvin? Onko loukkaantuneita?"
> 
> What kind of advice would you give to someone who drives on such a road to avoid such a situation? Your personal advice in Finnish is welcome.


Ainoa varma keino välttää onnettomuuksia liukkaalla kelillä on alentaa nopeutta. Hyvä ajotaito ja pitkä kokemus auttavat vain tiettyyn rajaan saakka.


----------



## Spongiformi

Jos kaverista puhutaan, niin tuskin on tarvetta korostaa hänen ajotaitojensa puutetta (ellei halua menettää kaveria).

_Kaverini ajoi ojaan liukkaalla kelillä._


----------

